# Dutch fishing vessel



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, 

REPAY O/N 129803. 83grt. LT273. EX BOY DANIEL. SM325. 
Sold to Dutch interests November 1938. 
Anyone know her subsequent history? 

Thanks and regards 
Roger


----------

